# Need help.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I wouldn't call myself an opera lover, but I find some pieces appealing. Can you recommend arias that sound diabolical? You can also link to overtures that are similar The Barber of Seville's overture.

Diabolical as in:






Thanks in advance.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Try Mefistofele by the Italian composer and writer Arrigo Boto,who was also the librettist for Verdi's Otello and Falstaff.
Mefistofele is the devil himself, and his arias are quite devilish.
Or Mephisto's serenade in the oatorio The Dmnation of Faust by Berlioz,which is not really an oper,but which has been staged,mos recently by the Met.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I gave an example for a reason.=/


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

This gives me a chance to post one of my favourite going mad arias, also baroque, similar in tone although it starts more quietly and ramps up:






Love Marijana Mijanovic by the way, that contralto!


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, any more examples?=]

I want fury! No male singers, obviously. Males are way too calm, only females can unleash true rage.

Also, notice the guy's smile in the clip I posted. He must have experienced female rage before. He knows what's in the air.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Iago's Credo in Otello is pretty diabolical, but you don't want a male.
So the Queen of the Night aria in The Magic Flute is the obvious example - maybe you know it already, but since nobody else quoted it, I will. The aria itself starts at 2'12".


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

All of the Rossini overtures are all rather similar. I'd recommend the recording with The Academy of St Martin in the Fields and Sir Neville Marriner.

And Diana Damrau is wonderful as the Queen of the Night, although I'm more partial to Patricia Petibon.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is Marijana being thoroughly pissed-off again, this time in Handel's Orlando:


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Check out this cd,it had the Where Shall I Fly on it. The title says it all









For Mad operatic Men-I know you said no men but-try this anyway


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I can second Grosse Fugue's "Furore" suggestion. Fantastic Album

There's plenty of hysterical music in Vivaldi's Orlando Furioso .

Also, here's Ceci strutting her stuff:


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

If you like the overture of Il Barbiere di Siviglia, you will also like the overtures of Rossini's Aureliano in Palmira and Elisabetta, regina d'Inghilterra, two earlier operas where he used the same music, maybe with slight modifications. Isn't recycling the thing nowadays? You won't find anything more similar... 

Seriously, though, here are some suggestions:

L'Italianiana in Algeri






Il Turco in Italia






La Gazza ladra






La Scala di Seta






Semiramide






La Cenerentola


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what you mean by diabolical. Diabolical in nature or diabolical to sing? Your example is baroque music. Could it be something else than baroque? I have three suggestions by Verdi.

Nabucco






Macbeth






Don Carlo






Sorry about Luciana d'Intino's name written wrongly. I'm not responsible for that. I don't know if her aria can be called diabolical, but at least she curses her own beauty!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I also thought of this album:


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

It's not female and it's not as manic as your example (maybe manic is what you meant, as opposed to diabolical?) but I would be remiss in not mentioning the penultimate song from Don Giovanni




A knave and his manservant square off against a statue of the man he killed. The climax, as the violins scream and the timpani booms, is as "diabolical" and fantastic as it gets.


----------

